# Golden



## lostprophet (Jul 1, 2008)

*CLICK IMAGE FOR HIGH RES*


Golden Eagle


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow! Can't imagine it getting much better than that! Great wing position, nice background, and a beautiful bird


----------



## Cameron Cushman (Jul 1, 2008)

perfect.

what lense were you shooting with to get those


----------



## doenoe (Jul 1, 2008)

awesome pics of an awesome bird. The first one is just too good.


----------



## MissMia (Jul 1, 2008)

Very nice LP! Love the first shot. They are such beautiful birds.


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 2, 2008)

many thanks

it was a 70-200 and maybe a 2x extender, can't remember to be honest


----------



## Battou (Jul 2, 2008)

Nicely done, I could never get anything like that with long zoom like that, hell I can't even get it with a deisent tele.....

First one takes the cake in my book


----------



## Dmitri (Jul 2, 2008)

That's beautiful! :mrgreen:


----------



## poppy67 (Jul 2, 2008)

Both beautiful but the first is spectacular!


----------



## Overread (Jul 2, 2008)

Wonderful - were you shooting from a high hide or hill? Only the first looks like you were high up in the sky with him!


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 2, 2008)

Overread said:


> Wonderful - were you shooting from a high hide or hill? Only the first looks like you were high up in the sky with him!



I have a really tall tripod and a long cable release ;-) :greenpbl:


it was a very gentle hill but the focal length has distorted the perspective


----------



## RandyB (Jul 2, 2008)

Great shots!  That is just perfect.


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 3, 2008)

many thanks


----------



## the real slim aidy (Jul 3, 2008)

no 1 is great both very good tho.


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 3, 2008)

cheers bud


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Jul 5, 2008)

Again with the awesomeness


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice images!  

Those were fast grabs?!  It looks like you could almost flip back & forth between those two images and animate the wing flaps.


----------



## DeadEye (Jul 6, 2008)

Awesome stuff LP.  Your work is  insprational.:thumbup:


----------



## deanlewis (Jul 6, 2008)

Both shots are excellent !!

Dean


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 8, 2008)

wow! thanks everyone


----------

